# Sticky  Reccomended reading...



## cshellenberger

I thought now would be a good time to post a selection of training books I enjoy and recommend. I'll try to list them by subject

Basic training:

COMPLETE IDIOT'S GUIDE TO POSITIVE DOG TRAINING, 2ND EDITION
by Pamela Dennison

THE DOG WHISPERER, 2ND EDITION
by Paul Owens

GOOD OWNERS GREAT DOGS
by Brian Kilcommons & Sarah Wilson

DR. DUNBAR'S GOOD LITTLE DOG BOOK
by Ian Dunbar

DR. DUNBAR'S GOOD LITTLE DOG BOOK
by Ian Dunbar

RAISING PUPPIES AND KIDS TOGETHER - A GUIDE FOR PARENTS
by Pia Silvani and Lynn Eckhardt

APDT'S TOP TIPS FROM TOP TRAINERS - 1001 PRACTICAL TIPS AND TECHNIQUES FOR SUCCESSFUL DOG CARE AND TRAINING
by Association of Pet Dog Trainers

TAKE THE LEAD - LEADERSHIP EDUCATION FOR ANYONE WITH A DOG
by Terry Ryan

UNDERSTANDING & TEACHING SELF CONTROL
by Suzanne Clothier

GOOD DOG! - KIDS TEACH KIDS ABOUT DOG BEHAVIOR AND TRAINING
by Evelyn Pang & Hilary Louie




Comunication:

ON TALKING TERMS WITH DOGS - CALMING SIGNALS, 2ND EDITION
by Turid Rugaas

TALES OF TWO SPECIES - ESSAYS ON LOVING AND LIVING WITH DOGS
by Patricia McConnell

DOG LANGUAGE - AN ENCYCLOPEDIA OF CANINE BEHAVIOR
by Roger Abrantes

DOG PLAY - UNDERSTANDING PLAY BETWEEN DOGS AND BETWEEN DOGS AND PEOPLE DVD
by Patricia McConnell

FOR THE LOVE OF A DOG - UNDERSTANDING EMOTION IN YOU AND YOUR BEST FRIEND
by Patricia McConnell
Item: DTB968



Specific Problems

CAUTIOUS CANINE - HOW TO HELP DOGS CONQUER THEIR FEARS, 2ND EDITION
by Patricia McConnell

HELP FOR YOUR FEARFUL DOG - A STEP-BY-STEP GUIDE TO HELPING YOUR DOG CONQUER HIS FEARS
by Nicole Wilde

SCAREDY DOG! - UNDERSTANDING AND REHABILITATING YOUR REACTIVE DOG, REVISED EDITION
by Ali Brown


FOCUS NOT FEAR - TRAINING INSIGHTS FROM A REACTIVE DOG CLASS
by Ali Brown

BEHAVIOR PROBLEMS IN DOGS
by William Campbell

CLICK TO CALM - HEALING THE AGGRESSIVE DOG
by Emma Parsons

DOG BEHAVIOR PROBLEMS - THE COUNSELOR'S HANDBOOK
by William Campbell

HOW TO RIGHT A DOG GONE WRONG - A ROADMAP FOR REHABILITATING AGGRESSIVE DOGS
by Pamela Dennison

TAKE THE LEAD - LEADERSHIP EDUCATION FOR ANYONE WITH A DOG
by Terry Ryan

PREDATION IN FAMILY DOGS - PREDATION, PREDATORY DRIFT AND PREPAREDNESS SEMINAR DVD
by Jean Donaldson

HELP! I'M BARKING AND I CAN'T BE QUIET
by Suzanne Hetts

WHAT DO I DO WHEN MY DOG PULLS DVD
by Turid Rugaas

HELP FOR YOUR SHY DOG
by Deborah Wood

THE BARK STOPS HERE
by Terry Ryan

SURVIVING YOUR DOG'S ADOLESCENCE
by Carol Lea Benjamin

I'LL BE HOME SOON! - HOW TO PREVENT AND TREAT SEPARATION ANXIETY
by Patricia McConnell

WAY TO GO! - HOW TO HOUSETRAIN A DOG OF ANY AGE
by Patricia McConnell and Karen London


Understanding canine behavior Theory:

EVOLUTION OF CANINE SOCIAL BEHAVIOR, 2ND EDITION
by Roger Abrantes

DOMINANCE THEORY - ARE WE THROWING THE BABY OUT WITH THE BATHWATER? DVD
by Pamela Reid, Phd

CULTURE CLASH
by Jean Donaldson


----------



## Cracker

C, is it okay to add to the list?

If so, I would add:

If Bones would Rain from the Sky by Suzanne Clothier
Inside of a Dog by Alexandra Horowitz
Reaching the Animal Mind by Karen Pryor


----------



## LittleFr0g

I'd also add The Other End of The Leash by Patricia McConnell.


----------



## petpeeve

*The Power of Positive Dog Training* ~ Pat Miller

*Purely Positive Dog Training -- Companion to Competition * ~ Sheila Booth 

*Playtraining Your Dog * ~ Patricia Gail Burnham


----------



## BrittanyG

Here's a fantastic article- http://www.askdryin.com/dominance.php


----------



## sagira

I would say The Puppy Primer by Patricia McConnell and The Puppy Whisperer by Paul Owens. Excellent books.


----------



## Elana55

Patrica McConnell Phd, the author of "The Other End of the Leash" has a blog that deiscusses her trials and tribulations with her dogs etc. Since we keep referring to her book, it seems we should also be reading this at: http://www.theotherendoftheleash.com/


----------



## DrakaBear

Can anyone recommend any reading mats for raising abandoned puppies? We rescued a little 4wk( she's 6wks now) puppy and I'm not sure if there is anything I need to be doing to ensure we dont' have any MAJOR behavior problems


----------



## AshleyJade

I was shocked that I didn't see "Don't Shoot the Dog" by Karen Pryor. Great Book.
Also, "EXCEL-ERATED LEARNING - EXPLAINING HOW DOGS LEARN AND HOW BEST TO TEACH THEM" by Pamela Reid, PhD. A bit on the dry side, but a great read.

-Ashley


----------



## Pawzk9

Control Unleashed by Leslie McDevitt
Getting in TTouch with your Dog by Linda Tellington-Jones
Not a book, but a video: Patient Like the Chipmunks

Big agree on Bones Would Rain from the Sky and Reaching the Animal Mind


The Dog Whisperer? Really? Sandy



Pawzk9 said:


> The Dog Whisperer? Really? Sandy




just re-read. Nevermind.


----------



## RonE

Note: This sticky is not a place to post your blogs, your e-books or the rest of your spam. The last five posters here (prior to me, you understand) have been permanently banned. 

The first thing I check every morning when I get on line is to see who's been leaving trash in our stickies. (And as far as I'm concerned, that's every bit as ugly as it sounds.)


----------



## Steve.Robinson

I would like also to add the following books:

1. *A Teen Dog Expert Teaches You to Raise and Train the Perfect Pal* by Kate Eldredge with Debra M. Eldredge

2. *Dog Training For Dummies* by Jack and Wendy Volhard (it's seems to be weird bu this one helped my 12 years daughter to establish a new way of communication with her Labrador Retriever)

3. *The Key To Communication Between Humans and Canine* by Cheryl S. Smith

4. *Training Your Dog Positively* by Linda Colflesh


----------



## LunaBlue

I'm about a 1/3 into Inside of a Dog by Alexandra Horowitz and it has opened up a new world for me. Not necessarily in terms of training (not yet) but scientifically and appreciation for my pup and her world.


----------



## cshellenberger

At 7, it may be an up and coming health issue. Thyroid would be the first to come to mind, but I'd also look at a tick titre, eye check (particularly glaucoma) and a good thorough heart check.


----------



## mbowman

We own three and only three great dog books so far:
There's a puppy in the house (Mike Wombacher)
Mother knows best (Carol Lea Benjamin)
The Dog Owner's Home Veterinary Handbook


----------



## Sibe

I've read a couple of these and hope to soon have all of them. Starting a dog training business very soon and there are some specific issues I don't much (or any) experience with. I also want to read the basic/signature books of several trainers.


Before and After Getting Your Puppy: The Positive Approach to Raising a Happy, Healthy, and Well-Behaved Dog by Ian Dunbar

The Power of Positive Dog Training by Pat Miller 

Don't Shoot the Dog!: The New Art of Teaching and Training by Karen Pryor 

The Dog Whisperer: A Compassionate, Nonviolent Approach to Dog Training by Paul Owens 

The Puppy Whisperer: A Compassionate, Non Violent Guide to Early Training and Care by Paul Owens 

Perfect Puppy in 7 Days: How to Start Your Puppy Off Right by Sophia Yin 

Doctor Dunbar's Good Little Dog Book by Ian Dunbar 

The Dog Whisperer Presents - Good Habits for Great Dogs: A Positive Approach to Solving Problems for Puppies and Dogs by Paul Owens 

Reaching the Animal Mind: Clicker Training and What It Teaches Us About All Animals by Karen Pryor 

For the Love of a Dog: Understanding Emotion in You and Your Best Friend by Patricia McConnell 

The Culture Clash: A Revolutionary New Way to Understanding the Relationship Between Humans and Domestic Dogs by Jean Donaldson 

The Other End of the Leash: Why We Do What We Do Around Dogs by Patricia McConnell 

Do Over Dogs: Give Your Dog a Second Chance for a First Class Life (Dogwise Training Manual) by Pat Miller

When Pigs Fly: Training Success with Impossible Dogs by Jane Killion

Feeling Outnumbered? How to Manage and Enjoy Your Multi-Dog Household. by Karen B. London Ph.D. 

Raising Puppies & Kids Together: A Guide for Parents by Pia Silvani 

The Cautious Canine-How to Help Dogs Conquer Their Fears by Patricia McConnell 

Behavior Adjustment Training: BAT for Fear, Frustration, and Aggression in Dogs by Grisha Stewart

Aggression in Dogs: Practical Management, Prevention & Behaviour Modification by Brenda Aloff 

Feisty Fido: Help for the Leash-Reactive Dog by Patricia McConnell 

Mine! A Practical Guide to Resource Guarding in Dogs by Jean Donaldson 

I'll be Home Soon: How to Prevent and Treat Separation Anxiety. by Patricia McConnell


----------



## Sibe

pawzk9 mentioned it, but Control Unleashed by Leslie McDevitt. "Look At That" is so amazingly awesome. I was training a young hyper easily distracted boxer at a park and within 15 mins of LAT he was laying down (without having been cued in any way to do so) calmly looking at the things that just 15 minutes before had him lunging, whining, pulling, obsessing, and spinning out of control. It was his first time doing LAT, sure to get better with more practice and generalization.


----------



## Miss_S

Nice lists. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Dog Person

I'd like to add: "Congratulations, It's a Dog" by C Caroline Coile, PH.D.


----------



## Sibe

laylaxcousen said:


> The dog whisperer series is my favorite. I will surely recommend it to anyone.


 I assume you mean the Paul Owens books, not CM?


----------



## hueyeats

Can I add...

SUCCESSFUL DOG ADOPTION
by
Sue Sternberg
(above my fav.)

I love how she access dog temperment & her (soft eye vas hard eye) for tell tale frendliness of dogs etc. I learned a lot on how to test my own puppy for aggression.

And also 

Raising your dog (and puppy)
with the monks of New Skete

Great reads!


----------



## Greater Swiss

I haven't seen this one on the list so far:

Temple Grandin: Animals in Translation

Not specifically about dogs, not about training, but fascinating insight that is brilliant for helping gain some understanding and perspective on how animals may see the world.


----------



## hueyeats

"How the dogs became dog"
By
Mark Derr 

& "My smart puppy" 
By
Brian Kilcommon
Sarah Wilson

Above I relate to the training techniques quite a bit as alot of mentioned in that book is what I have already done with Roman.









Still Both interesting books and ones I have to remember to buy.

P.S. the motto of ignoring the bad and rewarding the good???
Take all the good techniques to apply to what my dog would want...
Ignore the bad techniques that my dog won't want.

Eg. Like spray bottles or control collars etc.


----------



## hueyeats

Another great read and NYT bestseller...

"In a dog's heart" by Jennifer Arnold.

I will be looking forward to also read "Through a dog's eyes" also by her.


----------



## Dan31

http://www.dogwise.com/ItemDetails.cfm?ID=dtb875p
I know it's not reading, but "The Language of Dogs" DVD by Sarah Kalnajs was great. It is produced by Dogwise, who puts out the Turid Rugaas DVDs and books. Just don't buy a copy on Ebay... (lesson learned!) For books, I would vote for "The Other End of the Leash", by Patricia McConnell and "The Power of Positive Dog Training", by Pat Miller. You cannot go wrong with either.


----------



## hueyeats

Yeap!!!
Adding... 

Randy Grim "Don't Dump the Dog!"...

Great book!
Book future dog owners should read... great perspective.


----------



## Lauriesmith

thanks for sharing this wonderful information with us here, it would definitly help us a lot in serving us better..


----------



## johnmcleren

In my view, "The Bark Stops Here" is good for reading and learning. In my opinion, it has taught the lessons and described the points so nicely that it is very easy to understand.


----------



## littlesoprano

"Training the Best Dog Ever-A 5-Week Program Using the Power of Positive Reinforcement"-Dawn Slyvia-Stasiewicz and Larry Kay. 

Just picked it up today, and I love how it is written and the progress journal in the back is really quite nice. Gives you things to work on and homework every day and allows you to record your progress!

Its endorsed by Ian Dunbar as well, and has one multiple rewards. Seems like a great book especially for someone like me who is new to training dogs!


----------



## capoeirakid

Thanks! I will check some of these out


----------



## MB-K9-Y

Has anyone here read "the dog listener" by Jan Fennell? I am about half way through so far, but was just wondering what the general thoughts on the book in this forum are? 
I am going to expanding my knowledge greatly on dogs, and dog behaviour, but I just want to ensure that what I am reading is factual and worth my time!


----------



## doglover893

Nice lists. Thank you!


----------

